# i have a canon rebel xs with lenses can i get a 35mm that will fit the same lenses?



## jcooper (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm a freshman photography major at columbia college, i have a new canon rebel xs with a standard lense and a portrait lense. i need a 35mm camera for my darkroom class. i have already invested so much money into the DSLR, i that i would so prefer to have a camera with interchangeble lense options. i've been told that canon notoriously changes the sizes and whatnot of their lense mounts. am i going to have to get over it and just buy a whole new camera with totally different lenses?  help me out!


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup, Canon has changed lens mounts quite a bit in the past. Most likely, you won't be able to use your lenses, and even if they did fit, if they're EF-S lenses then they won't work with a 35mm camera anyway.


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 19, 2009)

I recently bought a Canon eos 500N (35 mm film 1993 version) that has an EF Mount, so i only have 1 Ef-s lens (the original kit lens for my 450D / XSI) and i have (so far) 2 ef lens (75-300 and a 50mm, saving up for a 28 - 70mm thus i can cover the full spectrum... almost)
Also the Canon eos 500N is semi-Digital
It has all the same PRIMARY functions as a digital, but rights to film (thus lacks a back LCD screen but has one on the top to view ISO, Aperture, Shutter, number of frames left etc..)


----------



## cooltouch (Sep 19, 2009)

Canon has changed their lens mount two times (well, three sorta) in the past 40+ years.  In the early 60s, they changed from their R-mount to FL.  By the early 70s, they had developed their FD mount, which was backward compatible with the FL mount (that's the "sorta" mount change).  In the late 80s, they introduced the EF mount and haven't changed it since, and honestly I don't know why they would.  At the time the EOS EF mount was the most technically advanced mount in existence, and to this day remains superior to all others --- IMHO.  Okay, okay, so there's the EF-S mount now, for the crop-body cameras, but it's still the same EF mount, it's just the EF-S lenses are designed not to mount on non-crop-body cameras (the rear elements protrude inward too far and would hit a full-frame camera's mirror).

Jcooper, the good news is there are a lot of EOS 35mm cameras out there that will fill your needs.  I would recommend one of the Elan models, like the Elan II, IIe, or 7.  Here's an Elan II on eBay for reasonable:

Canon EOS ELAN II AF 35mm Camera Film EF - eBay (item 130331994415 end time Oct-18-09 17:31:16 PDT)

You didn't mention specifically which lenses you own.  MusicaleCA brings up a good point.  For any EOS 35mm camera you may buy, you'll need regular EF lenses for it.  I'm guessing by "standard" you're referring to the EF-S 18-55 IS that comes as part of an XS kit.  And I'm further guessing that your portrait lens is a "nifty fifty", aka EF 50mm f/1.8?  If my guesses are correct, only the 50mm will work on an EOS 35mm.  And it won't be considered a portrait focal length for a full-frame camera, either.  You'll want something in the 80 to 100 mm focal range for portraits.


----------

